
Playing Hide-and-Seek, Machines Invent New Tools - Errorcod3
https://www.quantamagazine.org/artificial-intelligence-discovers-tool-use-in-hide-and-seek-games-20191118/
======
Errorcod3
After millions of games, machine learning algorithms found creative solutions
and unexpected new strategies that could transfer to the real world.

